# 09 1885 alu frame



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this frame? It looks like the all aluminum version may be new this year (quick Google search, and all I found we frames with carbon stays).

http://www.bianchiusa.com/09_b4p_1885_frame.html

The price seems pretty good, so I wonder how the frame would stack up against a CAAD9 or other, good aluminum frame.

I also saw the FG Lite on the Bianchi website, but no price listed.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/09_hoc_fg_lite_frame.html


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I noticed also on the Bianchi USA website that the carbon seat stays were absent ............ however a big UK distributor has added the '09 models to it's website this week and it does appear the 1885 still has carbon stays:

2008 model
2009 model

Stu.


----------



## Mississauga (Sep 17, 2008)

The 2008 is a carbon rear end, while the 2009 version is all alu.
Weight of the 2008 was 1.5kg, so the 2009 will be slightly heavier.
The FG light is a thin walled alu frame that weights 1.06 kg.


----------



## leedouthitt (Aug 19, 2008)

do you know how much the FG lite will cost?


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

If you're in the US, you might be out of luck - the shop I spoke to said the fg lite wasn't going to be sold in the US this year.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Bobbin-Man said:


> I noticed also on the Bianchi USA website that the carbon seat stays were absent ............ however a big UK distributor has added the '09 models to it's website this week and it does appear the 1885 still has carbon stays:
> 
> 2008 model
> 2009 model
> ...


Curious why we can still get the carbon stayed bikes in the UK. I'm glad I got mine this year, as the price has gone up by 140 odd quid (and I like the 08 paint scheme better).


----------

